# Blue crabs question



## vtdawg09 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am going down to the gulf shores, in alabama in early March for our spring break, and was wondering if I would be able to catch blue crabs in my pot, if i find an inlet. Ive heard that they bury themselves in sand from november-may but I figured some of yall would have experience. Is it worth my troubles taking my pots down there too see if they arent still buried? Thanks


----------



## vtdawg09 (Feb 17, 2010)

nobody knows?


----------



## kayakingbyu (Feb 17, 2010)

Always worth a shot!!


----------



## jamessig (Feb 17, 2010)

You might find some information here.
http://www.bluecrab.info/forum/index.php

I think the warmer the water, the better your chances are going to be. This link has the water temp in Ft. Walton, I'd imagine that it would be pretty close to the temps in Gulf Shores.
http://okaloosaislandpier.blogspot.com/

Near or below freezing temps are expected in the panhandle for the next several days so don't expect the water to warm any time soon.


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 17, 2010)

Only if water temp was up by then.

If still cold, you might need to find some place that's got more than 10ft of water. What depth depends largely on water temp.

I usually go crabbing between June and October. Never tried in winter and spring. Have fun out there.....


----------



## vtdawg09 (Feb 17, 2010)

appreciate the info guys


----------



## speechless33759 (Feb 17, 2010)

Was crabbing in March at Myrtle last year and was doing pretty well. But then again the temps weren't near as cold as they are now. But if you're looking for something to do without bringing your pots, just grab those cheap 2 ring pull nets and bait em up to see what you get. Saves room and kills time. Wont hurt.


----------



## jmwall79 (Feb 17, 2010)

we were in gulf shores last june and caugt some on a contraption my cajun buddy from la. came up with. We just had a 20 foot rope with two stakes holding it to the bottom. We took chicken necks and cowl hitched about ten in the rope with each end of rope staked to bottom. Every couple hours we would wade out and gently pick up the rope and scoop the crabs off the chicken necks with a dip net. Those cajuns come up with some crazy stuff, but it worked. Guess you really do learn something everyday.....lol. At this point the water may be too cold for said wading but just thought I would share that with ya....


----------



## trial&error (Feb 17, 2010)

if you can't access deeper waters right now leave your pots at home.  crabs go deep in winter.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Feb 18, 2010)

I always can bring my waders if its too cold...


----------



## smittyg (Feb 18, 2010)

vtdawg09 said:


> I am going down to the gulf shores, in alabama in early March for our spring break, and was wondering if I would be able to catch blue crabs in my pot, if i find an inlet. Ive heard that they bury themselves in sand from november-may but I figured some of yall would have experience. Is it worth my troubles taking my pots down there too see if they arent still buried? Thanks



I would say that it's too early for your pots.enjoy your spring break. if you do stop by a pier buy a $3 crab basket that the tourist use and a chicken leg it takes up less space in your vehicle.  I got a quick off topic question for you. I think that I know you, do you know my nephew Henry Mack?


----------



## vtdawg09 (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah Henry and I grew up together, elementary all the way through high school


----------



## Darkhorse (Feb 19, 2010)

My fathers family came from the Gulf Coast area and for years my Grandma lived right on St. Andrews bay. The way I remember catching those buried crabs was this; A person or 2 would walk down the shore in a foot or so of water shuffling thier feet. While a little further offshore a couple more would walk parallel with nets on poles. When a crab would get "kicked" up and scoot to deeper water to escape they would get netted.
I was young and don't remember the time of year but I do remember shinnieing up my fathers leg when those crabs would bust out of that sand and head my way.
Might give it a try.


----------

